# Oliver 1950 Re-power project



## thebooger13 (Nov 8, 2011)

They say everything is bigger in Texas... I want to prove "They" wrong. I had a crazy idea awhile back while attending tech school. I want to repower a Oliver 1950 with a 6v-92 Detroit (came stock with a 4-53 Detroit). I know I might not be the first guy to ever do this, or something like this, and I'm ok with that. I was just wondering if anyone out there has any info that may be useful in my upcoming endeavor. I found some rough measurements on a site. The length is almost the same (within an inch or two). The big problem will be the width and the height. The 6v-92 is close to a foot wider that the 4-53 and about ten inches taller. But since the tractor doesn't have much for side tins I am feeling very confident I can make it work. So if anyone out there is an Oliver or 2 stroke Detroit diesel fan/fanatic, I am willing to take any advice/ help I can get. Except advice that tells me I’m wasting my time and money. I want to complete this project and that’s that.

Thanks in advance,
thebooger13


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

With time effort and fabricating work, anything is possible - to absolutely make sure it fits, id put the new motor in the engine bay mocked up to see how everything fits , then can build new motor mounts, all mesurements, see if the hood fits over the motor, ect.

The sheetmetal can be adjusted if needed- id look thru old hot rod magazines/body mod books to get ideas.

Theres another thread in the DIY projects about a custom repowered Oliver also you might want to check out.


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

When I was still going to the local tech college, a guy in the Farm Operations program repowered his 1650 Oliver from a stock gas engine to a 180 HP Cummins turbo diesel. Had to cut out the frame a bit, but he made it fit. That was quite a project!


----------

